# Wie ArmA 2 Mod (Day Z) im Singleplayer spielen?



## GERWAS (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo, wie kann man diese Mod im offline Modus spielen?


----------



## Derbysieger (19. Mai 2012)

Wieso sollte man das im Singleplayer spielen wollen?
Ja, man kann Zombies erschießen aber was diese Mod so interessant macht ist doch die Interaktion mit den Mitspielern. Das Ungewisse wenn man einen Mitspieler trifft. Kann ich ihm trauen? Wird er mich erschießen wenn ich ihm den Rücken zukehre? Wenn ich ihn vorher sehe, entscheide ich mich auf ihn zuzugehen oder beobachte ich nur? 

Das ist was diese Mod so besonders macht.


----------



## GERWAS (19. Mai 2012)

Derbysieger schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man das im Singleplayer spielen wollen?
> Ja, man kann Zombies erschießen aber was diese Mod so interessant macht ist doch die Interaktion mit den Mitspielern. Das Ungewisse wenn man einen Mitspieler trifft. Kann ich ihm trauen? Wird er mich erschießen wenn ich ihm den Rücken zukehre? Wenn ich ihn vorher sehe, entscheide ich mich auf ihn zuzugehen oder beobachte ich nur?
> 
> Das ist was diese Mod so besonders macht.



Da hast du schon Recht^^ Hab aber momentan kein DSL Zugang, weshalb ich auf nen UMTS Stick ausweiche. Deswegen gibt es kaum Server auf denen ich spielen kann. 

Zwar hab ich nicht vor, ewig im Singleplayer zu spielen, aber ich will mir die Mod halt genauer anschauen. 

Gibts ne Möglichkeit ein eigenes Game zu Hosten auf dem man dann die Mod spielen kann?


----------



## Derbysieger (19. Mai 2012)

Nicht das ich wüsste. Ich sehe auch ehrlich gesagt keinen Sinn darin.

Wenn du sowas wie ne Endzeitstimmung im Arma 2 SP haben möchtest könntest du die Eagle Wing Minikampagne spielen. Sollte man imo zumindest einmal gespielt haben


----------



## Dab0 (25. Juni 2012)

Derbysieger schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man das im Singleplayer spielen wollen?
> Ja, man kann Zombies erschießen aber was diese Mod so interessant macht ist doch die Interaktion mit den Mitspielern. Das Ungewisse wenn man einen Mitspieler trifft. Kann ich ihm trauen? Wird er mich erschießen wenn ich ihm den Rücken zukehre? Wenn ich ihn vorher sehe, entscheide ich mich auf ihn zuzugehen oder beobachte ich nur?
> 
> Das ist was diese Mod so besonders macht.


 
fürn arsch 
interaktion? die gibts nur duch den lauf der gegnerischen pistole oder gewehr

mittlerweile braucht man sich net mehr fragen ob er dich erschiesst, du wirst einfach erschossen
das hat kaum noch was mit der  ursprünglichen idee zu tun 
an spawnpoints wird gefarmt
an annern wichtigen punkten wird gefarmt
davon abgesehn das die zeds türen öffnen ,durch wände können usw....
aus grösseren städten usw. fernbleiben stirbt man net anner 1. ecke wirds die 2. ecke


----------



## Hawkins (25. Juni 2012)

Ja mittlerweile ist es echt so: wenn man nen anderen Spieler sieht muss man einfach schießen da er dich sonnst erschießt. Freundliche Spieler trifft man garnicht mehr. Ich spiel momentan nur noch auf Lowpop servern und meide die großen Städte(cherno und elektro). Am besten noch nachts aber die Nächte sind leider momentan SUPER dunkel und ich hab noch kein Nachtsichtgerät gefunden... Klar man hat je Taschenlampe, aber da ist man ja auf 1KM ne Zielscheibe für jeden...

Singleplayer wär mir trotzdem zu langweilig. Die Zombies sind echt keine große Bedrohung wenn man erstmal gelernt hat ihre AI auszutricksen.

Ich hoffe mal es wird irgendwas am Banditenproblem gepatcht. Mittlerweile ist das Game ein halbes Free for All Deathmatch und das war sicher nicht der Sinn der Mod.


----------



## Sheggo (25. Juni 2012)

auch ne Frage zu ARMA:

ist es möglich die ZDay-Mod "ohne Steam" zu spielen. Die Voraussetzungen dafür sind ja "ARMA II" plus "Operation Arrowhead" (oder als Paket "Combined Operation"). komischer Weise wird dieses Paket auch bei Amazon und Ebay gelistet, allerdings überall "nicht verfügbar".

besteht also die Chance, dass ich die Mod mit reinen Retail-Versionen zocken kann?


----------



## ElonFowl (2. Juli 2012)

Derbysieger schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man das im Singleplayer spielen wollen?
> Ja, man kann Zombies erschießen aber was diese Mod so interessant macht ist doch die Interaktion mit den Mitspielern. Das Ungewisse wenn man einen Mitspieler trifft. Kann ich ihm trauen? Wird er mich erschießen wenn ich ihm den Rücken zukehre? Wenn ich ihn vorher sehe, entscheide ich mich auf ihn zuzugehen oder beobachte ich nur?
> 
> Das ist was diese Mod so besonders macht.


 
So nutzlose scheiße sieht man leider zu oft ich könnte jedes mal kotzen wenn ich auf diese seite verlinkt werde, es ist scheiß egal was du für sinnlos erachtest, wenn man die frage nicht richtig beantworten kann sollte man die fresse halten und nicht so nen nutzlosen scheiß "antworten", dazu sollte man auch mal beachten das "deine" meinung nicht auch direkt die anderer Leute ist... 

Ps. es ist möglich, wie weis ich noch nicht unter anderem wegen solchen Idioten wie hier.

ich weis der Beitrag ist etwas älter.


----------

